# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ปิดการขาย สินค้าเปิดท้าย YAESU FT-991 สภาพเหมือนของใหม่ทุกอย่างตามรูป

## Import

*YAESU FT-991* ขายเป็นสินค้ามือสอง สภาพเหมือนของใหม่ทุกอย่าง อุปกรณ์ครบยกกล่อง พลาสติกปิดจอเดิมๆยังไม่ได้แกะ สายไฟและคู่มือยังไม่ได้แกะออกจากถุงพลาสติก ตามรูป เครื่องไม่ช้ำ ไม่มีริ้วรอยใดๆ ใช้งานได้ปกติทุกอย่าง เอามาเปิดฟังและใช้งานเล็กๆน้อยๆ และได้ทำการอัพเดตเฟิร์มแวร์เวอร์ชั่นล่าสุด(28/02/2017)จากเว็บ Yaesu ให้เรียบร้อย

*รูปภาพ*







*ราคา :* 48,000 บาท สนใจจริงลองโทรมาคุยนะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* ส่งทั่วไทยโดยระบบ โลจิสโพสต์ ไม่โยน-ไม่กระแทก แต่ผู้ซื้อต้องไปรับที่ไปรษณีย์ด้วยตนเอง (ปลอดภัยมั่นใจได้)

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 




*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------

